# Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family... help plz



## loyal2sony (Nov 27, 2005)

My graphics card is the Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family.

I just got Call Of Duty 2 and found out that my graphics card does not support this and many other games. My friend just bought the x850 and is willing to sell me his old GE Force FX 5900 128mb AGP for $40.

I was wondering if it is possible for me to just take out my Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family and replace it with the GE Force FX 5900 128mb AGP.

He was saying something along the lines of if my graphics card was PCI, since the one hes selling me is APG, they arent compatible.

What is Intel(R) 82945G Express Chipset Family APG,PCI?


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Your motherboard has onboard graphics. You don't remove them just disable it in BIOS. Here are some pictures of AGP slots. http://www.abcd.com.au/v/agp_slot.htm 
You'll have to look and see what you have. 
A utility like Everest 
will also give you the information.


----------



## loyal2sony (Nov 27, 2005)

norton850 said:


> Your motherboard has onboard graphics. You don't remove them just disable it in BIOS. Here are some pictures of AGP slots. http://www.abcd.com.au/v/agp_slot.htm
> You'll have to look and see what you have.
> A utility like Everest
> will also give you the information.


What does PCI stand for, and what does it look like?

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## win2kpro (Jul 19, 2005)

PCI=Peripheral Component Interconnect. They are white sockets about 3 1/4" long on the motherboard. You have to remove one of the cover plates on the right hand rear side of the computer case to access one. Most boards will have anywhere from 2-6 PCI slots.


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Using the link the picture on the top right shows two slots. The brown one on the right is AGP. The white one to the left is a PCI slot.


----------



## loyal2sony (Nov 27, 2005)

Ok I downloaded EVEREST and opened up display and it says
PCI/APG

what does this mean? Do i have both?


----------



## norton850 (Mar 9, 2004)

Look under the heading Motherboard then choose motherboard again and look at what it says under Motherboard physical info expansion slots.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

What kind of computer are we talking about here? You don't need to disable the onboard card. Windows will automatically do that once you install the new card and install the drivers. Ask your friend to come over and put it in. He'll know right away if it won't work. If you only have PCI slots and not a PCIE slot you better get a new computer to play that game.


----------



## loyal2sony (Nov 27, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> What kind of computer are we talking about here? You don't need to disable the onboard card. Windows will automatically do that once you install the new card and install the drivers. Ask your friend to come over and put it in. He'll know right away if it won't work. If you only have PCI slots and not a PCIE slot you better get a new computer to play that game.


Uhh I am running on a DuelCore Intel Pentium D 820 2800 Mhz 14x200 gateway

sorry if the pictures are hard to see but thats what is under the motherboard dropdown in EVEREST.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 11, 2005)

Gateway. Got it. now what's the model nnumber?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

The Intel 945 chipsets only support PCI-Express. So no AGP video cards for you. You'll need to get something like a PCI-Express version of the GeForce 6600 if you wish to properly play COD2.


----------



## loyal2sony (Nov 27, 2005)

[email protected][email protected]#@!

sigh.................

Okay i definately need an upgrade, how much is the PCI version of the GeForce?
Where can I find one?


----------



## loyal2sony (Nov 27, 2005)

Is there any graphics card that you would reccomend for me that is compatible with pci express?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

How about the GeForce 6600 I mentioned above?

Or any of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ice=&MaxPrice=&SubCategory=48&Submit=Property


----------



## loyal2sony (Nov 27, 2005)

Triple6 said:


> How about the GeForce 6600 I mentioned above?
> 
> Or any of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ice=&MaxPrice=&SubCategory=48&Submit=Property


Wow triple thanks a bunch for the link!

is this card decent? eVGA 256-P2-N363-TX Geforce 6600LE 256MB DDR PCI Express x16 Video Card - Retail

What are the things that I should be looking for in a graphics card for gaming preformance?

EDIT- oh also... these PCI cards seem alot cheaper than APG. Is this true or am I just looking at below average pci cards on that link?

I dont know much about anything so they all look good to me.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

PCI-Express is what all new cards will be soon, it now costs less to make them then their AGP counterparts.

eVGA is a great brand, but avoid cards with the LE suffix, these are the Lite edition and have some features disabled and are clocked slower. If we're looking at cards with an NVidia chip then also avoid the XT suffix, GT's and Ultra's are the best.


----------



## loyal2sony (Nov 27, 2005)

What is the x16 is that the size of the card?

whats the MB for?

edit- actully could someone just clear it up for me and explain what the compents of speed for a graphics card are?


----------



## loyal2sony (Nov 27, 2005)

well my price range is 100-200$ Can i get a decent pci chip with this?


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

This would be a good choice: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16814131311


----------

